# dubia roaches, think ive been tricked!



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

I was under the impression that these were the best roaches to get as they can climb, fly, escape, or live in our houses if they do escape etc!....

Well... a few weeks ago i found a roach on top of the lid of the rub i keep them in, then today i moved a bag of orchid bark and found another one that had ecasped:devil::devil::devil:

They shouldnt be able to get out of the rub unless they climb the plastic... also i put foam around the rim of the lid to prevent any possible escapees!

:devil::devil::devil: I hope i dont get an infestation! there are already the occasional crix and locust running around!


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

They can climb but not smooth surfaces like plastic or glass.
They can't fly but a few of the males can have a little sputter like a chicken maybe go about 2 feet across a room.
They can live in are climate but it would be very very unlikely for them to establish a colony.
They can't live with out humidity and that rate at which they reproduse is too slow to cause any harm it would takes years for them to establish a colony if only the odd one escape and chances are the babies would never survive long enough to reproduse. 

Giny : victory:


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

imginy said:


> They can climb but not smooth surfaces like plastic or glass.
> They can't fly but a few of the males can have a little sputter like a chicken maybe go about 2 feet across a room.
> They can live in are climate but it would be very very unlikely for them to establish a colony.
> They can't live with out humidity and that rate at which they reproduse is too slow to cause any harm it would takes years for them to establish a colony if only the odd one escape and chances are the babies would never survive long enough to reproduse.
> ...


 
Thanks, 

Glad they are not going to infest my house! No idea how they have managed to get out, cheeky little blighters! The males freak me out, one ran up my arm the other day and i had abit of a girly hissyfit! Females dont bother me atall! Glad it was only a juvinile that got out!


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Somebody else here was sold dubia roaches but the pictures they posted showed a different species. Are you 100% sure they are dubias ?


----------



## sunarkus (May 3, 2009)

oh gawd!! i just ordered a colony and told the wife she wont find any around teh house :blush:


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

I havent had any problems with them escaping, just make sure your container is smooth, I have a shallow tub about 4 inches high they cant come out of either..


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

The only thing i have found they defo can't climb is ceramic dog bowls - i use these to feed my cresties their roaches now :2thumb:


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah im fairly sure they are dubias, think it was just a fluke! Probably were wipped out of there one day while i was feeding them by my parents cats when i was looking after them. Hopefully it wont happen again!


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Smear some vaseline around the top of the tub or box that they are in. They should'nt be able to get past that. :2thumb:


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

arm2010 said:


> Smear some vaseline around the top of the tub or box that they are in. They should'nt be able to get past that. :2thumb:


 
Cool, thanks for the advice! will try it!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I discovered recently when one of my colonies reached bursting point about a month before I had enough spare time to sell any off... that the males can make sustained flights, I mean minutes long... I mean flying around the room in circles...
But this has only ever happened to me on this one occaision in two years, when the roaches were at ridiculously high density.

If you use a lower sided tub eventually if they try enough times, their little spluttering flights will get one out of there. If you're finding anything other than adult males though, you're leaking them some other way 

I moved to using tubs with about 8" height above the top of the cardboard trays.


----------

